# Lots of questions about ILR, self-employment and rules and regulations



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Having received a spouse settlement visa, I have been looking at the rules for ILR, something I will need to apply for in two years time. As far as I can see, the documents seems to be similar to the ones necessary for the initial spouse visa application, with the added Life in the UK test, is this correct?

However, I am unsure about one or two things regarding finances. I work as a freelancer over the internet, for companies based in various countries all over the world. I would like to continue doing this when I move to the UK. My earnings vary, but are between 10-20k per year, depending on how much work I do.

So, here are my (groups of) questions:

1. Do I need to register as a freelancer in any way once I am in the UK, or can I just continue to do my work as usual without registering anywhere? If I need to register, how do I do this? I expect I will have to file tax returns at the end of each year, even though my clients are not located in the UK, but how do I actually pay my taxes, do I have to pay them each month or at the end of the year or in some other way? Who do I pay it to and how do I go on about this? How do I get the national insurance number or whatever it's called and do I need to get one at all if I work as a freelancer? If I am self-employed, does this mean I will have to supply my bank statements for a period of two years when I apply for the ILR? Do I need to have an accountant, even though I do not own a company and work as a freelancer?

2. I also read about it being very important to register with a GP as soon as I arrive, but I cannot see anywhere how this is related to the ILR application? Will I also need some special documents from the GP office or does the UKBA check which GP I registered with automatically?

3. Also, can I register with more than one GP? I ask because we own a house some 200 miles away from my mother-in-law's house. She is seriously ill and is keen for us to spend time with her at times when her condition worsens and when she needs someone to help her, especially over the winter (she owns her own house and lives alone there). If we do have to end up staying with her for some part of the year, do I need to inform UKBA about this every time? How do I go on about it? Do we also need to include a letter from her doctor explaining the situation? Do I also need to change which GP I am registered with or anything else? I am worried about this as it is impossible to tell how much help she will need and when she will need it, but she is definite about her not wanting to leave her house either to move in with us or (god forbid) go into a nursing home.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Dumb question (related to the ILR in general but not specific to your questions), but are you able to study and get your LiUK test done by the end of next month?

The reason why I ask is that there's a very good chance that after October of this year the Home Office is going to revamp the test (presumably to make it more difficult to pass). 

This is still speculation at this point, but given the massive changes that have come down over the past month and a half, it would be in your best interests to get it done now rather than later, just in case. After all, a pass is a pass and it doesn't matter when you passed the LiUK test... as long as you have verifiable proof of the pass (i.e. *do not throw out the "pass" letter that they send to you*), that's all that you need to fulfil that requirement.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Dumb question, but are you able to study and get your LiUK test done by the end of next month?
> 
> The reason why I ask is that there's a very good chance that after October of this year the Home Office is going to revamp the test (presumably to make it more difficult to pass).
> 
> This is still speculation at this point, but given the massive changes that have come down over the past month and a half, it would be in your best interests to get it done now rather than later, just in case. After all, a pass is a pass and it doesn't matter when you passed the LiUK test... as long as you have verifiable proof of the pass (i.e. *do not throw out the "pass" letter that they send to you*), that's all that you need to fulfil that requirement.


I am not really worried about the Life in the UK test, I majored in English language and literature and the course also very painfully included thousands of pages on British culture, history and geography, literally from the last Ice Age, so I should be OK with it, I took a sample test I found on the net a while ago and managed to pass it without any studying. I'd hate to have to revise all of it though, so I'll try and pass it in October.

I am much more worried that I actually don't know how some of the practical issues I mentioned in my post work. I concentrated quite hard on reading about all the papers I will need for the visa application and now that I have my visa, I realised I have no idea what to do once I actually get to the UK and we are going quite soon! Normally, people would get a job I guess and things would go smoothly from there, but since I am a freelancer I have no idea how that aspect of life in the UK works, nor do I know whom to ask about it or where to start looking into it. My husband does not know anything about it either. I guess I should look into how to register as self-employed, but I don't know where to start. Also, I have no idea what effect this has on my ILR permit in two year's time, but I am worried that it will cause problems if I do something wrong.

I also read somewhere I think that I need to send a letter to the UKBA informing them if I change address, so the situation with my mother in law is worrying me as I do not want to break any UKBA rules. We are going to be living in our house, but if my mother in law's health gets worse, we may have to spent a few months at her house while she is recovering, as she has no one else in the UK. This may mean me sending letters every couple of months to the UKBA, saying "my mother in law in currently very ill so we are moving to her house to help her, unknown for how long, could be a week or it could be two months" and then send them a letter again saying "my mother in law is feeling better so we are moving back to our house". Somehow, I don't think the UKBA will be thrilled with this


----------



## hunter_ (Aug 30, 2012)

ashkevron said:


> Having received a spouse settlement visa, I have been looking at the rules for ILR, something I will need to apply for in two years time. As far as I can see, the documents seems to be similar to the ones necessary for the initial spouse visa application, with the added Life in the UK test, is this correct?


That's largely correct. As far as I know, you need to have quite a few documents showing that you live together (things like utility bills in both your names, etc). They normally require these to be relatively up-to-date, so it's best to have paper copies issued recently at the time your make your application.



ashkevron said:


> However, I am unsure about one or two things regarding finances. I work as a freelancer over the internet, for companies based in various countries all over the world. I would like to continue doing this when I move to the UK. My earnings vary, but are between 10-20k per year, depending on how much work I do.
> 
> So, here are my (groups of) questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to register as a freelancer in any way once I am in the UK, or can I just continue to do my work as usual without registering anywhere? If I need to register, how do I do this? I expect I will have to file tax returns at the end of each year, even though my clients are not located in the UK, but how do I actually pay my taxes, do I have to pay them each month or at the end of the year or in some other way? Who do I pay it to and how do I go on about this? How do I get the national insurance number or whatever it's called and do I need to get one at all if I work as a freelancer? If I am self-employed, does this mean I will have to supply my bank statements for a period of two years when I apply for the ILR? Do I need to have an accountant, even though I do not own a company and work as a freelancer?


The UK taxes worldwide income on UK residents. That means that if you are resident in the UK, all income you receive (regardless of where) is taxable. As a result, you will still need to register as self-employed and pay the appropriate amount of tax on your earnings.

I can't post URLs yet, but if you Google for "hmrc register self employed" it's the first result. There is good guidance on that page. You will also need a national insurance number which you can get by booking an appointment at a Jobcentre Plus.

I would highly advise getting an accountant to sort things for you. It may seem like a needless expense, but penalties for underpaying tax or not filing will probably far outweigh the cost of paying an accountant. They can also help you plan for taxes as well and evaluate whether or not you should set up a company, etc. I'm not an accountant, so I can't really give direct advice about this. I just know that they are very useful.

When you apply for ILR, you need to show that you and your partner have enough "maintenance funds" for you to continue living in the UK. That is basically so that they know you're not going to immediately start trying to receive state benefits when you settle here. The easiest way to do this is find out what the funds requirements is (this is available on the UKBA site in the immigration rules) and the period of time you need to maintain them for. Just make sure your current accounts, savings accounts, etc have that total balance for the period of time before you file for ILR. Keep the original bank statements (otherwise you'll need to go to your bank and have them officially stamp every page you print from your online account).



ashkevron said:


> 2. I also read about it being very important to register with a GP as soon as I arrive, but I cannot see anywhere how this is related to the ILR application? Will I also need some special documents from the GP office or does the UKBA check which GP I registered with automatically?


I'm not sure that UKBA checks with the NHS that you've registered with a GP. However, when you first enter the UK it's very important to register with a local GP and get in the NHS system. It's pretty straightforward too. You can find which GP is closest to where you live on the NHS site (Google for "nhs choices"). You may have to contact more than one because sometimes they are full up and not accepting new patients.

When you register for a GP, you will receive a NHS medical card with a number. I think it's also called an FP4, but I'm not 100% positive. Normally a NHS medical card is good enough proof that you've registered with a GP.



ashkevron said:


> 3. Also, can I register with more than one GP? I ask because we own a house some 200 miles away from my mother-in-law's house. She is seriously ill and is keen for us to spend time with her at times when her condition worsens and when she needs someone to help her, especially over the winter (she owns her own house and lives alone there). If we do have to end up staying with her for some part of the year, do I need to inform UKBA about this every time? How do I go on about it? Do we also need to include a letter from her doctor explaining the situation? Do I also need to change which GP I am registered with or anything else? I am worried about this as it is impossible to tell how much help she will need and when she will need it, but she is definite about her not wanting to leave her house either to move in with us or (god forbid) go into a nursing home.


I don't think you can register with more than one GP, but if you explain the situation to your new GP, they can advise. It's important to register with the GP nearest where you live because they will have all of your records in case you need treatment.

You should also inform UKBA about it too. They actually make updating your personal details (including your address) very easy. Google for "UKBA change of address" and it's the first result.

They will be thrilled that you are providing them with up-to-date information. Trust me, the more forthcoming you are with UKBA and/or Home Office, the easier the entire visa process is.

Some other advice I would give you is to keep track of every trip you make outside of the UK. When you apply for ILR or naturalisation, this information is essential to have accurate. It's annoying to have to go back through travel plans and look for passport stamps when you can just keep a simple record of when you enter/leave the country.

I hope that answers most of your questions!


----------



## hunter_ (Aug 30, 2012)

ashkevron said:


> I am not really worried about the Life in the UK test, I majored in English language and literature and the course also very painfully included thousands of pages on British culture, history and geography, literally from the last Ice Age, so I should be OK with it, I took a sample test I found on the net a while ago and managed to pass it without any studying. I'd hate to have to revise all of it though, so I'll try and pass it in October.


You should revise anyway. I have lived in the UK for 7 years, most of that with my English partner. There are many aspects of the test which deal with very current topics (such as certain benefits available to UK citizens and permanent residents, how long maternity and paternity leave are for, who to contact if you have a dispute with your employer, etc). Unless you are a civil servant, you will be unlikely to simply know the answer to many of these sorts of questions. You can get the official book from most of the major book retailers online and on the high street. It's pretty straightforward memorisation to be honest.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashkevron said:


> Having received a spouse settlement visa, I have been looking at the rules for ILR, something I will need to apply for in two years time. As far as I can see, the documents seems to be similar to the ones necessary for the initial spouse visa application, with the added Life in the UK test, is this correct?
> 
> However, I am unsure about one or two things regarding finances. I work as a freelancer over the internet, for companies based in various countries all over the world. I would like to continue doing this when I move to the UK. My earnings vary, but are between 10-20k per year, depending on how much work I do.
> 
> So, here are my (groups of) questions:





> 1. Do I need to register as a freelancer in any way once I am in the UK, or can I just continue to do my work as usual without registering anywhere? If I need to register, how do I do this? I expect I will have to file tax returns at the end of each year, even though my clients are not located in the UK, but how do I actually pay my taxes, do I have to pay them each month or at the end of the year or in some other way? Who do I pay it to and how do I go on about this?


You need to register as self-employed with Inland Revenue (HMRC). Here is the link to how to do it online: HM Revenue & Customs: First steps to register as self-employed. You don't need to do it until you've moved to UK and found your feet. You pay tax through Self-assessment. Each year you are sent a tax return that covers one tax year, 6th April to 5th April. You declare all your self-employment profit (and loss and expenses) and any other income (such as savings and investment), wherever in the world they arise. Then you work out your tax liability (or ask them to calculate for you - better), and you pay tax twice a year, by 31st January and 31st July. So if you complete tax return for 2012-13 (current tax year) after next April, you have to settle half your tax due by 31st January 2014, and the other half by 31st July 2014. You can send a cheque or pay online using card.



> How do I get the national insurance number or whatever it's called and do I need to get one at all if I work as a freelancer?


You normally phone Jobcentre Plus on 0845 600 0643. They will probably invite you for an interview at your local office, and your number is issued in a letter after a few weeks. You must arrange to pay your Class 2 contribution as self-employed (see link above for HMRC). If you earn more than £7605 (for 2012-13), you have to pay in addition Class 4 contribution at 9% of your profit, which is added to your tax due.



> If I am self-employed, does this mean I will have to supply my bank statements for a period of two years when I apply for the ILR? Do I need to have an accountant, even though I do not own a company and work as a freelancer?


If your monthly income never drops below the annualised minimum of £18,600, then only a year's account is needed. But if it does, and in some months it drops below £18600 pa, you have to send in for two consecutive years. While most self-employed hire an accountant, you can do it on your own once you've learnt the ropes. I suggest you get one as there are many pitfalls to catch the novice!



> 2. I also read about it being very important to register with a GP as soon as I arrive, but I cannot see anywhere how this is related to the ILR application? Will I also need some special documents from the GP office or does the UKBA check which GP I registered with automatically?


You should for your own benefit and peace of mind, but it isn't something UKBA lays down as a requirement. Some people don't use NHS and go private. Just visit a GP surgery (practice) with your passport and register. Simply as.



> 3. Also, can I register with more than one GP? I ask because we own a house some 200 miles away from my mother-in-law's house. She is seriously ill and is keen for us to spend time with her at times when her condition worsens and when she needs someone to help her, especially over the winter (she owns her own house and lives alone there).


Officially you can't, but what you can do is to become a temporary patient at a surgery near to her house. Perhaps the same GP as her to make things simple.



> If we do have to end up staying with her for some part of the year, do I need to inform UKBA about this every time? How do I go on about it? Do we also need to include a letter from her doctor explaining the situation? Do I also need to change which GP I am registered with or anything else? I am worried about this as it is impossible to tell how much help she will need and when she will need it, but she is definite about her not wanting to leave her house either to move in with us or (god forbid) go into a nursing home.


Unless you permanently move your addess, no. If you are keeping your accommodation while you go and stay with or near her, it doesn't matter. Keep an open mind about her future medical, nursing and domestic needs. Often the person themselves realise they cannot cope and need help.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Hi Joppa and thank you very much for your detailed reply, it all seems much easier than I was afraid it would be 

The only remaining question I have (for now, may have more after we move to the UK and I start sorting things out) is the following:



Joppa said:


> If your monthly income never drops below the annualised minimum of £18,600, then only a year's account is needed. But if it does, and in some months it drops below £18600 pa, you have to send in for two consecutive years. While most self-employed hire an accountant, you can do it on your own once you've learnt the ropes. I suggest you get one as there are many pitfalls to catch the novice!


We applied before July 8th, does this requirement still apply or is there some other requirement which needs to be fulfilled?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashkevron said:


> The only remaining question I have (for now, may have more after we move to the UK and I start sorting things out) is the following:
> 
> We applied before July 8th, does this requirement still apply or is there some other requirement which needs to be fulfilled?


In that case you are subject to the old maintenance rule of £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage plus council tax) if you don't have dependent children.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> In that case you are subject to the old maintenance rule of £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage plus council tax) if you don't have dependent children.


But do I still need to provide bank statements from the last two years if I am self-employed and receive irregular payments (nothing for a couple of months and then a few thousand pounds)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashkevron said:


> But do I still need to provide bank statements from the last two years if I am self-employed and receive irregular payments (nothing for a couple of months and then a few thousand pounds)?


I think under the old rules, you only need to submit enough evidence to show you have the money available to meet the requirement. So if you can show you have enough money coming in during the past 12 months, then that's all you need to provide.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I think under the old rules, you only need to submit enough evidence to show you have the money available to meet the requirement. So if you can show you have enough money coming in during the past 12 months, then that's all you need to provide.


Thank you so much for all the help, I'd be stuck searching the internet for days on my own! With all the time and money this forum saves I actually think the users should seriously consider paying for a monument to be raised to moderators... or alternatively, we could just take you all out for dinner 

:hail:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. The best compliments you can give me is to see people being successful in their applications and realising their hopes and dreams.


----------

